
Scrite: Open-Source Scriptwriting Software - yahskakn
https://www.scrite.io/
======
readyplayeremma
Would it be possible to automate builds and post the builds with the release
tags directly on GitHub, rather than the website? It should also help with
consistency. At the moment, the 64-bit and 32-bit Windows builds have
different versions on the download links of the website.

------
riidom
If anyone knows: How does it compare to Trelby?

------
Barrin92
nice to see a qml/qt app. I've been trying it out recently too and it's a
pretty good experience.

------
kumarvvr
Got confused by "Scriptwriting" on HN. Thought it was about an IDE for
scripting.

It ought to be "Screenplay Writing" Software.

